# Smallest self portrait Camera Holder on the market



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

Keeping things current for the weekend.


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

Materials include: 
Machined & Anodized Aircraft Aluminum, High Strength Plastic, Stainless Steel Snap Ring, and Stainless Steel insert in T-Knob.


----------



## DDaily (Mar 14, 2003)

Just ordered one looks like a great product!


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

This will be sent out first thing in the morning.

Thanks for the order!


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

After you check it out, send some feedback.
Thanks


----------



## x-finder (Apr 1, 2006)

just sent payment for one. CW


----------



## labdad (Jun 18, 2006)

Payment is on the way, now thats a neat little item.


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

Thank You!


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

:bump: Nice looking product :thumb:


----------



## DDaily (Mar 14, 2003)

Just got mine today Great product! Can't wait to use it in the field.


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## x-finder (Apr 1, 2006)

Got mine today,great little gadjet.


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for the positive feedback!


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for looking.


----------



## labdad (Jun 18, 2006)

Got mine ASAP, coolest little gadget I have seen in a long time. A great value for the money.


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

Thank You!


----------



## BOWCHIEF (Oct 6, 2006)

Great product here.


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

Also makes a great gift!


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

Be ready for Spring Seasons!!!


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for looking!


----------



## lineape (Mar 21, 2006)

Excellent idea.


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

*Thanks "Lineape"*

I made the first one of these for myself *more than 5 years ago*. 

It has become a very dependable and useful part of my gear. It's built to last, because that's what I expect out of things.

Thanks for the positive support.

L. Wilson
*"Don't Get Left Out of the picture!"*


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

Bump to the top.


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

*Free shipping on 5 or more... **

* Available to customers in the US & Canada


----------



## Bandit53 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Don't leave home with out it!*

I have use this in the past works like a charm,Have pictures of game i have taken that i would not have been in the picture without the Clipshot.With the Clipshot you can show you were there instead of saying i was there!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bejovial (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow, that is a great idea! I just ordered two!


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

*Thank You!*

I sent them out early this morning.


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

*Thank You! Bandit53*

I never get tired of hearing from satisfied customers.

Your positive feedback is very much appreciated.

L. Wilson
*"Don't Get Left OUT of the picture!"*


----------



## DoeSlayer75 (Feb 14, 2006)

The website shows this clamped to an aluminum arrow.
Will the clamp tighten down enough to be secure on a standard carbon arrow??

What about an Axis small diameter arrow??

PM Sent


----------



## DoeSlayer75 (Feb 14, 2006)

DoeSlayer75 said:


> The website shows this clamped to an aluminum arrow.
> Will the clamp tighten down enough to be secure on a standard carbon arrow??
> 
> What about an Axis small diameter arrow??
> ...


Thanks for the reply!!

Hello,

The clamp will close on round diameters slightly less than 1/4" (0.250"). It works great on my N-Fused Carbon Axis 340 arrows which measure 0.265". This is the smallest diameter arrow I use. Other Carbon arrows I have used measure more, between 0.275" - 0.295". So, unless your Axis arrows are smaller than what I have, it will work great. 

Thanks You for the interest.

L. Wilson


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for looking!


----------



## shadow4 (Apr 7, 2010)

*This is one great little tool.*

I use mine all the time.


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

*Thank You !*

Glad you like it.


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

*Great for Group Photo's*

*"Don't Get Left Out of the picture!"*


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

*Made for the Rugged Outdoors*

The *Clip-Shot*™ has been my solution for self & group photo's for *6 years now!*

Still available and Made to Last.


----------



## shadow4 (Apr 7, 2010)

*Bump for a Great little Product*

This is the handiest little camera holder I've ever used in the woods.

I've given several as gifts, and they are well liked by everyone who enjoys outdoor activities.

Thanks Again for thinking outside the box!


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

I just sent a order for 5 of them. Looks to be a great product.

Chris


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

*Thank You for the order!*

You should have them today or tomorrow. 
Let me know when they arrive.


----------



## heritagehunters (Mar 23, 2008)

Bump for a great product! Have used the clip-shot many times in the field with zero problems


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

*Thank You !!!*

Favorable expressions are priceless.

I appreciate everyone who has taken time to comment about my *Clip-Shot*™ here on A.T. 

Satisfied customers continue to be the best form of advertisement. 


_Thanks Again !!!_


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

*Another Option for Purchase...*

You can find it here on A.T.:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1550649


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

I would like to have some feedback...

Several have inquired about color options, and I am considering this for next year.

Please email what color you would prefer to [email protected].

Thank You!


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

:bump: to page 1


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

*Got him Back!*

*Last Year,* when I was looking at *my camera 7 feet off the ground*, the *rain had just stopped*, and a pretty *long day followed.*








*Now...only memories*. Picked him up last week from *Dean Haun Taxidermy* of *Thompson Falls, MT*.


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

*Great Gift Idea...*

*Use it during every season, year round! *


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

shadow4 said:


> ...one great little tool, I use mine all the time.


I use mine all the time too. Being so *Compact & Light Weight*, it should be part of everyone's *backpacking gear.*

It will hold things steady for an awesome sunset shot on a remote peak,
or make it easy for you to be part of a back-drop that can't be described in words.


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

*Need another option with a video camera?*

If no limb is within reach, use a screw-in tree step for a second camera angle.

Of coarse, when actually in use, everything but the lens should be Como-ed.


----------



## thunderchicken2 (Aug 22, 2006)

Love using mine! I have two now and they work great for attaching a GoPro camera as a second angle when filming.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

*Customer Feedback is Priceless!*


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

*Don't Get Left Out of your own picture!*









Price reduced to *$15ea.*


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

*Still $15 TYD*


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

*1st Time Archer...*

*A Priceless Memory, with my son-in-law!!!*


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

_*Get ready for fall...*_


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

:bump:


----------

